# 7th Annual Walleye Rig & Jig Day



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Our 7th Annual Walleye Rig & Jig Day is on February 16th from 8:30AM-5:00PM in our retail store. There will be great sale prices on Walleye products and the first 50 customers will receive Free merchandise! Stop by and stock up for the upcoming walleye run!


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)




----------

